
Apply HN: A program for elite business students before college - Kevin_S
Basically the idea is for a curriculum that will be delivered through various means (summer camp program, weekend retreats, high school visits) that is designed for college students interested in BUSINESS in the summer before their freshman year. The curriculum will be designed to greatly increase the likelihood of student success in school, social life, professional career, and personal life. It will cover topics such as study habits, personal training&#x2F;fitness, how to dress well, productivity habits, networking&#x2F;presentation skills, career&#x2F;goal planning, entrepreneurship skills, etc. Much of the value comes from the network created (similar to YC).
There are many technology camps like this (that are really expensive) for really smart kids that are hosted by universities. I believe if you offered a strong programming for students interested in business, a lot of value can be brought to them for spending a few weeks.<p>While not a billion dollar business, I believe if it were grown beyond just an in person camp for 50 students, substantial profits could be made delivering the product online or through mini camps spread out in different regions.<p>There is more than this, but I wanted to keep it short. I can expand if necessary.
======
DavidSuperWang
I can see how this might be helpful to new students. How will you convince
students that your course is better than your competitors?

------
afrancis
I thought the critical success factors for getting into a management programme
in a university would be one's grades and one's SAT scores? Also what
constitutes an "elite business student" especially since the student has not
provided themselves in a business school setting yet? The proposal sounds more
like some form of life coaching for someone who is not "elite."

~~~
Kevin_S
I would consider "elite" in this context to be taking in the students most
likely to actually succeed. Accepted into Ivy League schools, high
ACT/SAT/GPA, volunteer experience. The business part is just that they are
wanting to study business.

It is basically life coaching, getting the best students possible and giving
them a leg up on their competition (peers in program). I believe a few weeks
would give them a considerable leg up which could lead to greater success
manifesting itself as higher GPA, better internships, early leadership
experience etc. Plus, joining a network of other elite students could lead to
substantial value.

------
pjlegato
Who will teach these classes? Who will design the curriculum? How will you get
the word out to interested students?

~~~
Kevin_S
Great questions!

Who will teach the classes? Well in theory the curriculum would be well made
enough to not require an expert to teach. But, I envision having a few
different instructors on staff for the different areas. For example, bringing
in a personal trainer would help with fitness/nutrition.

The curriculum I have kinda dabbled with working on, but it would have to be
adjusted for the actual "class" that is being taught. I bet with some time I
could put together a really solid foundation of a curriculum just from my own
experience and a good amount of research. For example, I spent a week with a
freshman at the beginning of the year last year and was able to provide
substantial value with just my general knowledge and experiences. With
success, considerable time could go into putting it together, consulting with
experts in each area would make the material much stronger.

Getting the word out to interested students is also a good one. Depends on
which vehicle is being done. Could sell weekend camps to a high school
directly or for the summer camp, advertising at elite high schools and the
elite colleges students are getting into would work. I think filling a first
group would be difficult, but a decent reputation and only... 50 available
slots for a summer would be filled easily.

Thanks for reading!

